# Natural Bodybuilding Forum - Live



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

You voted for it .. and here it is:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/



Remember that this area is for topics specifically related to Natural Bodybuilding which wouldn't fit in any other section.

L


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

the settings button appears to have disappeared mate?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

See... this is why this Forum is number for Body Building. Why? Because to stay ahead in any sport you have to evolve, adapt and mould to the environment. This forum does just that.

Well done Lorian (aka Lorain - after the thread that had me in tears!) & the rest of the UK-M team.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ashcrapper said:


> the settings button appears to have disappeared mate?


Thanks for pointing that out.. I'm making some theme changes as well, looks like I've broken it! :cursing:

I'll fix it tomorrow.. :laugh:

L


----------

